# Missing smbpasswd

## wswartzendruber

My VMs aren't authenticating with Samba anymore, so I went to use smbpasswd, but it's gone.

```
thinkpad ~ # equery uses samba-server

 * Searching for samba-server ...

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-fs/samba-server-3.4.2:

 U I

 - - acl      : Adds support for Access Control Lists

 - - ads      : Enable Active Directory support

 - - aio      : Enable asynchronous IO support

 - - avahi    : Add avahi/Zeroconf support

 - - caps     : Use Linux capabilities library to control privilege

 - - cluster  : Enable support for clustering

 - - cups     : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - debug    : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 + + doc      : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - examples : Install examples, usually source code

 + + fam      : Enable FAM (File Alteration Monitor) support

 - - ldap     : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - quota    : Enables support for user quotas

 - - samba4   : Enable experimental samba4 features"

 - - swat     : Enables support for swat configuration gui

 + + syslog   : Enables support for syslog

 - - winbind  : Enables support for the winbind auth daemon

 - - zeroconf : Support for DNS Service Discovery (DNS-SD)
```

----------

## Mike Hunt

Does re-emerging samba-server resolve it?

Maybe you need net-fs/samba - the meta package for samba-{libs,client,server} - not sure.

----------

## chaseguard

If you upgraded recently the SAMBA the passwords are now stored in a database backend.  Look through the SAMBA bugs for details.  It got me.

----------

